# مقص الفتلة الكهربائي



## سيدة أعمال (7 يونيو 2011)

لبشرة خالية من الشعر 

الإستخدام سهل جدا اربطي الجهاز بالكهرباء ومررية على بشرتك ينزع الشعر من الجذور للحصول على بشره ناعمة

العرض 

جهاز الفتلة الكهربائي + مقص الفتلة الايراني + التوصيل = 200 ريال فقط 

العرض حتى نفاذ الكمية

التوصيل مجاني لكل مناطق المملكة الدمام الخبر الجبيل الاحساء القطيف الاستلام يد بيد الرياض جده المدينة المنوره ابها تبوك مكه الطايف الاستلام عن طريق المندوبين







YouTube - ‪Threading Machine Demonstration‬&rlm;

للطلب والاستفسار :0561208115
​


----------

